# Solved: Can't ping router or default gateway



## m.dealy

Greetings,

Just replaced a power supply unit in my desktop, and now I cannot access the internet. I am ethernet connected to a 4 port linksys router.
2 laptops I use can use the router ports and cables ok.

I have automatically use DNS and obtain IP address as yes.

Here is the output of IPCONFIG /all
When I try /ipconfig release & renew, it times out looking for the DHCP server.

I can only ping my own IP address not the default gateway or any of the dns servers. 

Any suggestions?

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : central
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE NetworkConnection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-A7-78-AD

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.75.194

68.87.64.146

68.87.72.130

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10/21/2008 8:41:09 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10/22/2008 8:41:09 PM


----------



## avisitor

Have you tried restarting the router (Make and Model, please)?


----------



## m.dealy

Yes I have recycle router and modem and rebooted several times now. thanks. I have been at this for a few nights now
It is a linksys wrk54g. OS is is XP.

Here is ipconfig from the laptop I am using attached to same router via ethernet. Its a work laptop, so I XXX out company name.

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : qsd075241

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : XXdev.XXX.net

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : XXXdev.XXX.net

hsd1.pa.comcast.net.




Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-91-B7-14

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.75.194

68.87.64.146

68.87.72.130

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 21, 2008 5:48:27 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 22, 2008 5:48:27 PM


----------



## Couriant

is the default gateway correct?

can you connect to the gateway's web page?


----------



## m.dealy

From the laptop, I can use IE and connect to the admin page of the linksys router using 192.168.1.1 , which is the default gateway I assume.


----------



## m.dealy

It turns out that a service from Macafee was preventing IP traffic from getting to the default gateway. I shut down the macafee services one at a time from control_panel->admin_tools->services.
The service macafee_privacy_service when shut down would allow traffic to 192.168.1.1 via a dos prompt ping. When this service was up, I could not get to the default gateway or any where else.
I don't know why it started having this effect all of a sudden, it had been installed for over a year without issue. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Couriant

if you updated it, it may have caused it to change some settings.


----------

